# No discount for buying R5 kit?



## MrFotoFool (Apr 8, 2021)

The R5 can be purchased on its own or as a kit with RF 24-105 f4L. Normally when a body and lens are bundled as a kit it is cheaper than buying them separately. But in this case it actually costs a dollar MORE for the kit than if they are purchased separately! What's the deal? Can't they at least knock twenty five bucks off, if not more? Why would anyone buy the kit if this is the case (and pay a dollar extra)?


----------



## SteveC (Apr 8, 2021)

MrFotoFool said:


> The R5 can be purchased on its own or as a kit with RF 24-105 f4L. Normally when a body and lens are bundled as a kit it is cheaper than buying them separately. But in this case it actually costs a dollar MORE for the kit than if they are purchased separately! What's the deal? Can't they at least knock twenty five bucks off, if not more? Why would anyone buy the kit if this is the case (and pay a dollar extra)?


Same thing here.

I was annoyed enough (though the hit was only a cent here in the US) that I bought the R5 alone, and bought a 24/105 (plus an RP) as a refurb. It actually did cost more that way but I did get an RP for about three hundred bucks additional that way.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 9, 2021)

MrFotoFool said:


> The R5 can be purchased on its own or as a kit with RF 24-105 f4L. Normally when a body and lens are bundled as a kit it is cheaper than buying them separately. ...


With R/RF system Canon stopped that price policy. At least here in Germany. Don't get that, too.
When I think about it, maybe they already did since the EF24-105L II 
Maybe to many white box lenses in the market?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 9, 2021)

Yes, no discount. Lots of threads in the past two years. Get them separately.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Apr 10, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Maybe to many white box lenses in the market?


That's a good point, I didn't think of that. I know some unauthorized dealers were splitting up the kits and selling the parts separately. So those unethical dealers ruined it for everyone.


----------



## TravelerNick (Apr 10, 2021)

Kits require stock . That's the first problem.

Locally they had been running a cash back offer. Buy the camera and a lens of your choice and get money back. IMHO better than a kit since you got to pick virtually any lens. Better for them since they didn't have to create a kit SKU and deal with the stock issues.

The other issue is at the R5 level many buyers already have lenses or wouldn't want the kit lens. That's why the R6 offers a kit and not the R5.


----------



## SteveC (Apr 10, 2021)

TravelerNick said:


> Kits require stock . That's the first problem.
> 
> Locally they had been running a cash back offer. Buy the camera and a lens of your choice and get money back. IMHO better than a kit since you got to pick virtually any lens. Better for them since they didn't have to create a kit SKU and deal with the stock issues.
> 
> The other issue is at the R5 level many buyers already have lenses or wouldn't want the kit lens. That's why the R6 offers a kit and not the R5.



If they're assuming an R5 buyer will already have an RF 24-105 f/4 L, they were certainly mistaken in my case. But they did offer that kit, so I don't think they were assuming that.

But I agree the kits don't offer as much flexibility as "get cash back if you buy a camera with any lens" offers would.

When the M6-II came out, I wanted the camera and the detachable view finder. But there was no kit like that. There was camera + viewfinder + one of two different lenses, of which I had one of them from a previous kit purchase of an M50 (and never use, now that I have the Tamron 18-200) or another lens (which would also be superfluous for the same reason).

I'm reliably told the Canon people were asked at a pre-release event why they didn't have camera+viewfinder as a kit, and Canon just ignored the question. So I bought the kit and sold the lens, which is exactly what Canon claims they DON'T want people doing. But they left me with no real alternative because of the choice they made. I'd never have done it if I could have simply bought camera + viewfinder as a kit.


----------



## stevelee (Apr 10, 2021)

When I bought my 6D2 there was a choice of 24–105mm lenses in the kit. In both cases, the the kit prices was the body price plus the lens price.


----------

